# Mendota - did I make a huge mistake????



## BostonButterfly (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok guys.  I need some reassurance here!  Long story short - I purchased a Mendota FV33i insert from a Mendota dealer.  I spent $6K between the unit, installation, electrician, electric inspection, plumber and plumbing inspection.  On day of final inspection, the plumber went to fire up the unit, and it wouldn't light!  UNBELIEVABLE!! 

I'm told by the plumber that it is a bad flame senor, and this is not uncommon.  So, back to the dealer.  They order the part, and a week later, still no part.  Evidently it may take until Friday or Monday before the part arrives! (ordered last Wednesday)  This is the twenty first century...............it doesn't take that long for a tiny little part to travel from Iowa to Massachusetts!  COME ON!  In my opinion, the part should absolutely have been overnighted.  This is a brand new unit, and no one seems to care that it doesn't work! 

Can someone talk me off the ledge???  Is Mendota always this slow?  (BTW.....I noticed no phone number on their website......doesn't make me feel warm and fuzzy - that's for sure.....)  Is this a sign of continual problems with the unit in the future?  Did I just make a huge mistake choosing Mendota??????????

Nervous and pissed off in Boston,
Kim


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 6, 2014)

Send a PM (start a conversation with) to Ironhorse74.
He seems to be the resident Mendota proponent.


----------



## BostonButterfly (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you, Daksy.  I sent a PM to Ironhorse74.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Nov 6, 2014)

Mendota is a fairly trouble free product.  The flame sensor is an electrode encased in ceramic.  If the trucking company bangs them around enough they crack. Once cracked they are useless. 

This is the busiest month in the hearth business.  

Brad


----------



## BostonButterfly (Nov 10, 2014)

Just to wrap up here for future reference. 
It turns out that there was absolutely nothing wrong with the unit.  I'm told there is a master control switch on the side of the unit that was in the off position.  So..... that was two weeks of frustration that could have been avoided.  Sigh. Hopefully this post can help someone out in the future. 

Kim


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Nov 10, 2014)

Glad it was an easy fix.

Brad


----------

